

Harvard's CompSci intro course boasts record-breaking enrollment - WestCoastJustin
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2682600/education/harvards-compsci-intro-course-boasts-record-breaking-enrollment.html

======
guiambros
_" Malan also said that 'it is possible' that the decision to exempt CS50 from
the new restrictions on enrollment in courses occurring at the same time
helped bolster its enrollment numbers. Last month, Dean of Undergraduate
Education Jay M. Harris sent an email to course instructors notifying them of
tighter controls on simultaneous enrollment for all courses except CS50."_

Besides, David Malan is a rockstar himself. His classes are fun, witty,
engaging, great for non-techies. Not a surprise that his class is one of the
most sought-after.

[1] [http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2014/9/11/cs50-breaks-
enro...](http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2014/9/11/cs50-breaks-enrollment-
records/)

------
cykho
I wonder if this means more Harvard students are seeking careers as devs or
that Harvard students in other disciplines are looking to add programming to
their repertoire?

~~~
legacy2013
I also wonder what the percentage of graduates they have after the four years.
I'm sure a lot of people see the draw of a fun career and money, but don't
know how difficult the degree is.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
A computer science degree can be easier than a physics, math, or biology
degree. At least for some of us.

